# Bug bites?



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi All,

Ruby was bit by something this morning on her paw and of course they scared dog parents we are she went to the vet. $100 later we are told she was bit by an ant or wasp and nothing to do. How do most of you handle bug bites and when do you decide when to go to the vet?

We are coming up on the 1 yr anniversary of when Ruby was bit by a rattlesnake and we know snake season is coming up so I think we are so on edge right now.

Here is a pic of the bug bite.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG-I think Snickers got stung by a bee or something yesterday-but it looked more by the nail area. He was limping a bit and I cleansed his paw with antibac soap. I'm able to touch the area-so I don't think anything is inbedded. Looked at it this morning and it still is puffy and a little weepy. I have an appointment with the vet this afternoon.
Is she licking the infected area? Do you need to put medicine on the sting?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, poor Ruby!! That looks very painful -- HAS to hurt!! And I wish I had some advice to offer, but I don't. Willie has been fortunate so far. He does get little bug bites, but nothing like that! :'(


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

As always, Ruby acts like nothing has happened and seems fine. She was licking it this morning but doesn't seem to bother her now. The vet said to watch it and don't need to put anything on it. She got a day home from doggie daycare today so I think she was faking being sick so she didn't have to go to school...hahahaha!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

For insect stings I use benadryl. It just helps it clear up faster.


----------

